# Transit twin wheels - where are the tyre guages?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate to admit this, being a new owner and being female! But I can't find the valves on the rear wheels of the 2007 Transit! And I've put the manual down somewhere safe and can't find it! We're heading off for our 1st trip tomorrow so need to check the tyre pressure. Help please!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Transit Rear Wheel Valves*

Hi,

I would suggest you stop at the nearest tyre dealers and they will check the pressures and show you the location of the valves on the rear wheels.

On the outer wheel the valve will be facing inwards and you should be able to see it through one of the slots.
The inner wheel should have the valve facing outwards but can be a pain to remove/replace the valve cap. I use a small bit of rubber hose to unscrew the cap.

You will usually also require a double headed airline connector which can be picked up at a car accessory shop.

Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan - I shall take your advice. First stop, KwikFit down the road.


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*tyre pressures*

hi i have ford transit twin wheels you need to be a bit of a contusionist to get at the inside tyrebut it can be done just checked my hand book

350 185/75 r16 full load front 69 rear 48
350 195/75 r16 full load front 67 rear 48

hope this helps no good going to a garage /petrol station as the most presure they do is 60 you need to go to a tyre dealer


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks COLIN_TEC580 (does that mean you had a TEC at one time?).

Can anyone give me the info for a light load?


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Twin rear wheels*

JWW,

Yes, they're a pain aren't they - but you do get better traction in the wet and spread the load on mud. I have a 1999 Transit-based Chausson and have been trying to find a solution. A couple of years ago I met a Belgian in France who had U-shaped extenders on the outside wheels which made life very easy. Absolutely no luck finding them in the UK though. I'll keep looking in France & Spain over the next couple of months.

How do I pump up the rear tyres? Permanent HGV extenders on the inside wheels which protrude through the outside wheels and then I screw a similar extender onto the valve of the outside wheel - it's a fiddle getting between the tyres - and then connect a Michelin pump. (The extended reaches between the tyres).

My (German) handbook says 3.8 bar (55psi) front and 3.1 bar (48 psi) for the rear - so foot pumps are definitely off!

Be warned - air pumps in France and Spain don't usually have double ended connectors like in the UK.

Ray


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

u shaped extenders---most motorcycle shops :wink:


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*U-shaped extenders*

Chris,

I've been told by my local commercial tyre dealer these are not suitable - they're not made to take the pressures found in 'C' tyres. If anyone knows otherwise, I would be delighted - what pressures do motorcycle tyres run at?

Ray


----------

